# Another Good Review for Green Power



## Greenpower (Jan 11, 2010)

Another envirolink.com review:
I just read *Green Power* and I liked it! A good story and well paced. I was compelled to keep turning the pages.
For more reviews and information on this environmental thriller, please visit Charles Vrooman's website.


----------



## moderan (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## JosephB (Jan 12, 2010)

Green Power -- sounds like a household cleaner.

_And if you order one bottle of Green Power now, we'll send you another bottle -- free!_


----------



## moderan (Jan 12, 2010)

Greenpower said:


> Another envirolink.com review:
> I just read *Green Power* and I liked it! A good story and well paced. I was compelled to keep turning the pages.


Another? There was one in the first place? What party did this compelling, and what weapon was used?


Greenpower said:


> For more reviews and information on this environmental thriller, please visit Charles Vrooman's website.



I did. The website is apparently run by Charles Vrooman for Charles Vrooman's amusement. It isn't a proper domain, just a freewebs freebie. It has a forum that has Mr. Vrooman, one presumes, playing the part of both posters.



JosephB said:


> Green Power -- sounds like a household cleaner.
> 
> _And if you order one bottle of Green Power now, we'll send you another bottle -- free!_



Yah. Not the first spam from this party and probably not the last. The premise of the book is a joke too...the author supposedly has a B.Sc in microbiology and apparently doesn't like methane.
 Environmental thrillers are just fine, in competent hands. I'd suggest you go find John Brunner's The Sheep Look Up and forget about this turkey.


----------



## Greenpower (Jan 12, 2010)

Let me start by identifying the member of envirolink forum who gave the review I quoted from. He is Josh Knauer, who is one of the main moderators of this forum. Also as to the other member of envirolink.com who gave Green Power a good review, let me quote from his review.

(Review from Johhny Electriglide – member of envirolink forum)
Finished it today, and give it a thumbs up! It has elements of an action thriller, environmental thriller, romance novel, and tear jerker in one spot. Almost historical because almost all of it takes place in 1989, with a short chapter at the end bringing us up to the present.
Well done, and recommended reading for those who like to read a mix of science fact, action and romance, and a little 1980s history in dramatic fiction. Well developed characters, and even though we know the answers to parts of the medical thriller and crime drama, it is fun to have the various characters find the answers.
There are a few points of slight errors, but nothing serious enough to take away from a great reading book. The expertise of the microbiology science more than made up for that.
Five Stars.

Let me finish this reply to moderan by saying that unknown authors like myself have to promote their books by themselves. I don’t have an agent and my publisher won’t help in the marketing of my novel. However, those who have bought my book have enjoyed it. That’s why I quote from their reviews.
Note: The plot rerolves around the positive use of methane digesters.


----------



## moderan (Jan 12, 2010)

It's spam, plain and simple. If you were to justify it by actually acting as a member of this forum, then that designation wouldn't be made.
I sympathize with your need to promote your book. However, all that you're going to get by this method is negative comment followed by swift oblivion. Few will care, and fewer will notice. There are better ways to market a property.


----------



## strangedaze (Jan 12, 2010)

You should totally celebrate that review - I know I would. Whether or not this constitutes spam is another story. In any event, props on the good review.

To change gears a bit, you might want to read this.

Making Books (washingtonpost.com)


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jan 12, 2010)

Greenpower said:


> Let me finish this reply to moderan by saying that unknown authors like myself have to promote their books by themselves. I don’t have an agent and my publisher won’t help in the marketing of my novel. However, those who have bought my book have enjoyed it. That’s why I quote from their reviews.
> Note: The plot rerolves around the positive use of methane digesters.


 

First, why don’t you have an agent?
Second, even if you _did _have an agent, they would not be promoting your book, because that is not their job.
Third, who is your publisher?  Because I can’t imagine a legitimate publisher would buy your book and then leave you to spam writing forums.  I know plenty of debut and lesser known authors who do not spam sites for publicity.  They seem to get along just fine.
(They also don’t use freewebs for their website.  Honestly, you’d be better off with a blog or a Facebook with links to where people can buy/order your book.)


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jan 12, 2010)

strangedaze said:


> You should totally celebrate that review - I know I would. Whether or not this constitutes spam is another story. In any event, props on the good review.
> 
> To change gears a bit, you might want to read this.
> 
> Making Books (washingtonpost.com)


 

Oh, you're with a vanity press.  I feel dumb.


----------



## Sigg (Jan 13, 2010)

oh man... I read some of the excerpts on the site and I'm having a reaaaal difficult time stopping myself from becoming a 'writing snob' and tearing it apart on here...  gah, the itch is becoming too much, better log off!


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jan 13, 2010)

No offense to Mr. Vrooman, but... 


It’s Publish-frickin’-America!  What d’you expect?


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jan 13, 2010)

*can haz read excerpt*

Yup, seems about right.


----------



## strangedaze (Jan 13, 2010)

I only posted the link because I wasn't sure the original poster knew. I know a lot of writers who knowingly go through PublishAmerica, even after reading the article, so I don't think we should be chastising him or his writing. He just wanted to share some good news - a positive review from a reader. I'd do the same in his position. Granted, this should probably be in another section . . .


----------



## moderan (Jan 13, 2010)

strangedaze said:


> I only posted the link because I wasn't sure the original poster knew. I know a lot of writers who knowingly go through PublishAmerica, even after reading the article, so I don't think we should be chastising him or his writing. He just wanted to share some good news - a positive review from a reader. I'd do the same in his position. Granted, this should probably be in another section . . .


I'd be all for someone saying that they're happy that they got a positive review, but I don't think that was the case, Strangedaze. With all due respect, the poster's track record is rife with spam of this stripe:posting record.
The OP doesn't read like you're interpreting it as, and the poster admits that it's a promo attempt.
You're being extremely charitable. That's great. I just don't believe this is an appropriate market.


----------



## strangedaze (Jan 13, 2010)

To be honest, I don't disagree with you. I just figured, 'tis the season, charity, etc etc.


----------



## moderan (Jan 13, 2010)

Hmm. All righty then. Carry on.


----------



## Greenpower (Jan 13, 2010)

This section of your forum seems to be where one would post reviews. Truly, I am happy with the positve reviews I'm getting. I did post a thread entitled "Green Power gets Positive Review from Goodreads" under your fiction section.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jan 13, 2010)

Greenpower said:


> This section of your forum seems to be where one would post reviews. Truly, I am happy with the positve reviews I'm getting. I did post a thread entitled "Green Power gets Positive Review from Goodreads" under your fiction section.


 
It's more for reviewing other people’s works.  You might be best off in the Lounge for this sort of thing.


----------



## moderan (Jan 13, 2010)

Well, yes, Charles...but the general rule of thumb is that either an active forum member posts said review, or someone else does it for them. Otherwise it is unsolicited advertisement, aka "spam".
Your posting record is here. A quick glance will tell any interested party that your purpose is not self-congratulation but promotion of your tome.
What makes you think that the people here are or would be interested in giving you money?


----------



## alanmt (Jan 13, 2010)

I noticed, Charles, that you had posted your prologue and chapter one for your novel here some months ago for review, and that several posters did review and critique your work. I would humbly suggest that you are long past due in returning the favor, and that you visit a few of the forums here, read the works of other authors, and offer them the constructive critiques which five of our fellow WF posters offered you back in 2008.

It would be a good faith gesture to show that you wish to be a part of this writing community, rather than one who shows up only to promote his own work.


----------



## Mike C (Jan 14, 2010)

To be honest if you have so little self respect or intelligence that you 'publish' through PA, you deserve what you get. 

I'd be suprised he's sold any at all considering that, due to PA, he's trying to peddle what (if the excerpts are indictative) even charitably you can only call a poor book at twice the price of one from an established author. I guess he gives them away in exchange for nice reviews.

For anyone unfamiliar with the nightmare that is PA, check this: PublishAmerica - Absolute Write Water Cooler

And if you want to read a good environmental techno-thriller, from a talented writer, through a real publishing house, that's earned reviews that haven't been paid for, try Karen Dionne, author of FREEZING POINT


----------



## Sigg (Jan 14, 2010)

^ thank you for saying that, I was trying desperately to avoid slamming him for the poor writing

I felt kinda bad for him cus he is putting so much effort (shameless effort) into this


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jan 14, 2010)

Mike C said:


> To be honest if you have so little self respect or intelligence that you 'publish' through PA, you deserve what you get.
> 
> I'd be suprised he's sold any at all considering that, due to PA, he's trying to peddle what (if the excerpts are indictative) even charitably you can only call a poor book at twice the price of one from an established author. I guess he gives them away in exchange for nice reviews.
> 
> ...


 

I'd argue that you can be intelligent and still ignorant in a specific area. 

But if he's bothered to compare to a real published novel at all, he’s got to figure out that PA screwed him over. I mean, when you type it into Google, the first option in bold is “scam”. lol


----------



## Sigg (Jan 14, 2010)

Actually if there was a cheaper version in .PDF format I'd consider checking it out.


----------



## moderan (Jan 14, 2010)

Ilasir Maroa said:


> I'd argue that you can be *intelligenad *still ignorant in a specific area.



Wanted portmanteau word but the luggage was lost at the airport. Has future as PA editor:joker:


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jan 14, 2010)

moderan said:


> Wanted portmanteau word but the luggage was lost at the airport. Has future as PA editor:joker:


 

Actually, my laptop keyboard doesn't work right, and that was one of the few posts I thought was short enough not copy-paste from Word. Apparently I was wrong.  

As for PA, they could pay me a million dollars and I wouldn’t edit for them.

Thanks for spotting the typo, though.


----------



## Sigg (Jan 14, 2010)

> As for PA, they could pay me a million dollars and I wouldn’t edit for them.


 
LIAR!


----------



## Mike C (Jan 15, 2010)

*(Other People's) Ignorance is Bliss*



Ilasir Maroa said:


> I'd argue that you can be intelligent and still ignorant in a specific area.



I agree, ignorant would be a far better word choice.

We shouldn't be quite so hard on the guy; PA make their money by suckering those ignorant of the alternatives. And once saddled with them, you either have to make the most of it, as this guy is trying to do, or drop it and move on.

Sadly he's also ignorant in the region of promotion also. Looking at his posting history he's done all he can to make himself a target for derision, when just joining in and becoming a valuable and valued member would have earned him a bunch of respect and maybe even a few sales.

I notice the book has 3 five-star reviews on Amazon. Poor guy only has 3 friends.


----------



## Mike C (Jan 15, 2010)

Ilasir Maroa said:


> As for PA, they could pay me a million dollars and I wouldn’t edit for them.



Fool, it's money for old rope. They never reject - or read - anything. There've been several projects where writers have collectively written their attempt at the worst book ever and sent them to PA, to be told how great the book is and offering a contract.


----------

